
They’re Back Adobe Flash Media Server and RTMP SDK Are Not Done Yet - jmsflknr
https://www.streamingmediablog.com/2019/05/adobe-media-server-lives.html
======
sarahallen
I have to admit I was a bit surprised myself that RTMP is still alive and
well. After the internet bust of 2002, Adobe (and the rest of the industry)
focused on one-way, broadcast media. Today RTMP is the dominant protocol for
live streaming (still used for YouTube, Facebook, Twitch, etc.) In addition to
all the companies actively using Adobe Media Server in production, there are a
lot of interesting applications for this tech that are growth markets today.

